
Onword - a simple, distraction-free writing web app - _dte
http://onword.co
======
pestaa
I'm a bit hesitant to click through. What will I get when I sign up? Will it
cost me anything now or later? Can I bring my own domain? Is there anything I
can bring my domain to? And first of all, why is it any better than my
favorite text editor that has no need to connect to the internet, no browsers,
no URLs and no accounts to connect. Sounds like a good niche product, though.

------
lemiffe
Come on! Public posts with no warning? I mean, I seriously thought I could
start migrating all my short stories. I actually migrated 4 of them. Then I
noticed the URLs being generated. Then I messed with the IDs and found out I
can see anyone's posts! Developers: Consider. Please.

------
spindritf
Very neat, I like the general feel, including simplicity and colours, the
minimal permissions from twitter and the list of documents, though I don't
know why saving changes quits to the list. It also forces a pretty narrow
column for text (~20 characters).

It's hard to get that feeling of immersion with a webapp though. You can
fullscreen, I know, but browsers tend to be easily excitable. Locally, I'm
using pyRoom[1] which just covers everything and with a little configuration
can show nothing except for the text you're writing.

[1] <http://pyroom.org/features.html>

------
abozi
I like it. It's simple and I guess it does what it says it does.

However, it's no different to other "minimal writers".

Plus, personally, I don't "just write". By that, I need formatting, I need
bullet points. I need bold, italics, underlines if I want to emphasize, stress
and make my point. It's great to just write things down and I guess this
wouldn't be for heavily formatted documents, but I feel that it's just too
minimal for my use.

------
teopeurt
Is it by design that all notes are public?<http://onword.co/100>

Love the Interface.

------
caiob
The save button could be hidden for less distraction (Use SUPER + S to save)
and logo + logout link on hover only.

------
kiwidrew
I don't have a Twitter account. Is it too hard to add at least one other
signup method for folks like myself?

------
dirkk0
very nice. I would've wished for an even more pulled back interface. I tried
to do prototype something similar some time ago, but never finished it:
<http://jsfiddle.net/dirkk0/MySJf/show/>

------
pruett
looks fantastic no doubt. i am hesitant to click the twitter auth button,
however. maybe some sort of app preview would cure my (and possible some
others') paranoia?

looks great, well done!

------
Julianhearn
Nicely done, but how is this better than using google docs?

------
joshuahornby
Nice app. But i dont understand the point.

------
spleeder
The app is beautifully simple. Good job.

------
pan69
Like try it but I don't use Twitter.

------
thesmok
This app very lacks autosaving.

------
Swizec
This looks really cool!

I've used a lot of distraction-free writing tools in the past. First it was
DarkRoom, then I tried that thingy that was/is a YC startup ... forget the
name, but it had the feature of recording your editing so you could view it
later. Lately I'm using iA Writer to write my book and it's the best I've used
so far.

The idea behind iA Writer and Onword looks pretty much the same - take away my
freedoms and force me to focus on the writing.

But I think iA Writer is better at it. Because it's native, it can take over
my whole screen, very important because it then feels like I'm writing paper
where the "screen" also doesn't have any other features. I also prefer iA's
colour scheme ... but this is just a preference.

I will give Onword a try, but for any serious writing I would need files on a
hard drive.

~~~
lemiffe
Please notice posts are PUBLIC by design, but it is not specified anywhere.
You can navigate to any post by using a (sequential) ID in the URL. Just in
case you have not noticed.

------
CHEWX
@teopeurt "Thanks everyone. Just a heads up - currently, all posts are public
to _anyone_. Bear that in mind. Private posts are coming." From Twitter.

